# Recently vaccinated kitten with a lump at the injection site



## newkitty5 (Aug 18, 2008)

My kitten is 8-9 months old and I adopted him about 3-4 weeks ago. When I brought him to the vet about a week and a half ago I got him vaccinated for rabies and FVRCP upon her advise, because we were unsure of his vaccination history (the woman that I got him from said she thought that he'd been vaccinated, but was not sure and had no paperwork). If he had been vaccinated it would have only been about a month prior to the visit, but the vet said that it would not hurt him to vaccinate again and that she would suggest doing so in case he had never been vaccinated. 

He received a wellness exam, those two vaccinations, and a topical one time treatment for ear mites (ivermectin). The night after the visit he was his normal self, but he did seem a little lethargic the next morning. By the following night he was acting fine. Today, I realized that he has a pretty large bump on his back leg, and it looks like it is the exact spot where they gave him one of the shots (I think it was rabies). It doesn't seem painful because he will let me touch it no problem, and from what I could see through his fur it looks like it is pink in color. It's slightly smaller than a marble. I'm not sure how long it's been there for because even though it is fairly large and hard, he is such a skinny little thing that I could have felt it earlier and just assumed it was just a knee bone. 

I've read a lot about over vaccinating so I wasn't entirely comfortable with getting him re-vaccinated, but it seemed like the vet really didn't think it would be a good idea for him to go (potentially) unvaccinated for an entire year, especially since the rabies vaccine is a legal issue. I will feel horrible if this is some sort of reaction that could have been brought on by the vaccine. I know that sometimes tumors can grow on the injection site, but he was only vaccinated less than 2 weeks ago and he seems a little younger for cancer?! I am obviously going to call the vet tomorrow morning, but has anyone had any experience with something like this? Sorry this is so long. I'm worried  

Anyway, here is a picture of my favorite little guy. (I hope it works...It's my first try.)


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

WOW! He's just gorgeous!
It's probably just a little reaction to the vaccine and nothing to worry about, as long as he's acting normally. However, if it doesn't go away in a few weeks, I'd have your vet take a look at it.
Next time you get the the rabies vax, I would see if they can give a different kind and in a different spot. Also, my vet only gives Rabies every 3 years (if your pet is outdoors) so, if you can I would do that. I know some states have different laws though, so you'd have to check it out.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't have any advice about the lump, but your kitty is ADORABLE!! :luv


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

Talley had a huge lump appear 2 weeks aafter her vaccinations. Though I figured it was from the vaccination, I took her back in just ot be sure. The vet had me watch it for a month and it did go away. She did fine on the other ones.


----------



## newkitty5 (Aug 18, 2008)

I just wanted to update this thread in case anyone using the search tool for information on this issue in the future is interested in the outcome. After about 2-2 1/2 weeks, the lump did disappear on it's own. It stayed about the same size as it was when I noticed it for at least a week, and then disappeared fairly suddenly. Almost 2 months later, he is completely fine and never had any complications.

However, I do think he may be somewhat sensitive to vaccinations and have personally decided to play it safe in the future by requesting a non- adjuvanted rabies vaccine and minimizing unnecessary vaccinations by getting yearly blood titre tests before decided whether or not to give him other boosters.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

That's good news! 

I would also recommend continuing to check that site on a regular basis. I don't know this for a fact, but it seems logical to me that a site that has a reaction to begin with could be more likely to develop an injection site sarcoma later. Not trying to upset you, just suggesting extra caution.


----------

